# making your own hides, plaster of pairs?



## possle (Nov 27, 2009)

didnt want to clog up the various forums so posting it here,
im due some new hides for the snakes and lizard and wondered if they can be made out of plaster of paris?
what is common for making your own?
was also thinking glass fibre sheets and resin?

any thoughts?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

you could use resin but i would not use glass fibre 
and also as long as it is thick enough plaster of paris just make sure you seal it properly as plaster of paris will absorb water 
if you look in the habbitat section you will find plenty of people use polystyrene then cover then with grout then seal with a water based sealant or varnish (if using varnish wait untill the smell goes before using)


----------



## 0123456789 (Feb 18, 2011)

you can use polystrene if you coat it in grout, check out welshdragon some incredible set ups and great advice.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Personally i just brought two washing up tubs from Tesco for my 7ft carpet python :blush:
Cheap and cheerful but not very attractive :whistling2:


----------

